
Strategies for Combating Online Hate - carusooneliner
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-02447-1
======
deogeo
> Banning whole groups of users, regardless of the size of the groups, can
> result in outrage in the hate community and allegations against social-media
> platforms that rights to free speech are being suppressed. To avoid that,
> policy 2 instead recommends banning a small number of users selected at
> random from online hate clusters.

So give the appearance of unrestrained speech, when in fact it is tightly
policed. I suppose the authors feel it is okay to actively mislead users, if
the purpose is just.

